# Prioritizing Firearms Purchases



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I am sure that this topic has been mentioned before, but I think that it is important enough visit again.

When starting out purchasing firearms for a SHTF possibility, the two biggest concerns IMO is what firearms to purchase, and since most people can't buy all the firearms the believe they will need at one time, most will have to prioritize the weapons they are going to purchase, and do so over an extended period of time. I believe that what weapons to buy and what order to buy them will largely depend on where a person lives, what weapons he/she is familiar with, if they are more concerned with hunting or protection, or both. In other words, personal preference.

This are the order I believe you should buy your firearms base upon where I live, my personal experience, and what I want the firearms for. These choices are not based on a bug out situation, and as stated, is based on MY situation.

1) A 12gauge shotgun. In my opinion the most versatile firearm. If you have multiple barrels and a wide range of shells to choose from, you can reliably hunt anything from quail to grizzly bear. Using a rifled slug barrel with sabot rounds you can accurately take mid to large size game out to two hundred yards. The drawback to a shotgun is that it's ammo is bulky, heavy, and expensive. Where I live you can see a couple of miles In most cases, so the shotgun's range is limited. The ammo capacity for most shotguns is 5 rounds (remove the plugs that limits you to 3 rounds) although there shotguns with Maxine tube extenders that increases it's capacity, usually to eight rounds. Finally when compared to a magazine or stripper fed rifle, loading a shotgun is more time consuming. There is a semi-auto magazine shot, but as far as I know their isn't a variety of barrels to choose from for it, and there has been some reliability complaints.

2) A center-fire magazine fed rifle. Probably the most common rifle in this category in the U.S. is the AR, although there are other firearms like Springfield's M1A that also fit this category. These are firearms that can produce a high rate and it's primary function would be for home defense, although it could also be used for hunting. These firearms have increased range over shotguns or rim fire weapons. The drawback to these weapons is that you can go through allot of ammo real quick using them. If you only have 100rounds for one of these, it ain't enough. The answer to this is to stock up allot of ammo them. These firearms are nearly useless for small or flying game when hunting. 

3) A center fire pistol. I am going to lump semi-auto's and revolvers into this category. These are weapons that can fire somewhat powerful round at a fast rate of fire (this include revolvers using speed loaders). These are firearms that can be carried almost all of the time. There are times when "long guns" can't be carried because the tasks you are performing requires the use of both hands. It is much quicker to dro what you are doing and draw a pistol from a holster then it is to possibly take several steps to where you have left you long Gun. A pistol can be concealed much easier then a long gun. The biggest drawback to a handgun is it's limited range,accuracy, and power when compaired to most center fire long guns. If choosing a firearm for NOW and not waiting for the SHTF, this firearm would probably be my first choice in addition to a CC license.

4) .22 rifle. This firearm came close to being my choice for the second choice. It is an excellent small game firearm, it's ammo is cheap when compaired to other firearms, and you can carry a whole lot of .22 ammo without much effort. The drawback to this weapon is it's low power. It can be used for home defense, but would probably not be a good first choice for such a situation.

5) .22 handgun. Can be used for small game or car it's when carrying a long gun is not practical. If going hunting for something like deer for example, I might carry a 30-06 for the deer and a .22 pistol for small game like rabbit. Although not ideal for it, it can be used for self defense.

So there you have it. Like I said, it depends on where you live and your personal preference. What are yours and why.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I'd ditch the shotgun unless you had a Serbu, and even then I'd just do #4 with it, 3+1 ain't a whole lot but it's lightweight and always good to have a utility weapon to breach or as a backup.

AR-15 is the most versatile and lightweight weapon you are going to find anywhere, and if SHTF I can give two craps less about "humanely" taking game, it can kill deer so that's good enough if push came to shove and you hunt for sustenance.

Sidearm obviously in 9mm, I need something lightweight with better ammo capacity and less perceived impulse - probably a Glock 17, M9, Sig 226 or any other more or less common platforms you could find extra mags for.

Keep some spare parts in a Myler bag - followers, basepads and springs/extractor for a Glock, firing pins, and other smaller pins for the AR and some cleaning gear.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hmmm.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since I don't live in Zimbabwe, but in rural America, I can get by just fine with:
A 12 ga SXS double barrel 
A Colt 45 automatic
A Winchester 30-30
A Ruger 10-22 

(If you look up "old school" in the dictionary, you will see my picture)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In many cases I would go with the center fire rifle first.

Self defense in many cases needs a rifle more.

The shotgun definitely would be second choice, typically an 870, the most reliable and versatile.

Inside, with a breach by intruders, the 18 or 20 inch 12 gage or a subgun would be employed.

The subgun would only come out if, the expectation of eminent invasion was present,

They are usually locked in the vault. The 18" Ithaca with night sights is ever present.

At times I carry an M1 Carbine in the Cherokee, it does not have the black gun stigma, and will do the job.

Now if I was going into ************ country, an AR or Galil would be present.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah... location often dictates weapon choice. SOF is thinking like a soldier, RPD is thinking farmer/rancher, others are thinking like urban/suburban. 

Nothing wrong with that, we go within our perspectives, I believe. But priority will be based on the perspective of the person's immediate assessment of needs and purpose. 
Protecting livestock and hunting from a stronghold is different from moving to survive.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I for one , I think that having just a few guns , just incase you being able to bug out easier , less to carry . As for what type of gun to have , well it's all about what you are trained with and able to shoot and hit your target , A .22LR will do a lot more then you think , " The guns I would have are , ,22LR in a rifle and pistol , 9mm pistol, .223 /5.56 rifle , BB & pellet rifle , BB pistol " . With this combo of guns you will be able to hunt , protect . Most of all have a well stocked supply of ammo for all of them .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nails hit on the heads...

1 is none, 2 is 1 and more is better.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Slippy and Coastie are right on the money here

Situations will dictate necessities, and it's always better to have more than a few

Granted you still may end up carrying it when you run out of gas

I suppose overcoming any emotional attachment may be a conflict as well, no one wants to have to throw grandpa's old Corona 1903 out but between that and the AR - well you know


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Pretty good list, and the order seems legit except I might move the handgun higher on the list depending on the area you live in and if carrying concealed is a priority. I'm short a .22 handgun and thats fine with me, I have no need for one in my current living situation.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My answer is D,all of the above! I'm at the point where when I buy another gun it's because I want it. But we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> My answer is D,all of the above! I'm at the point where when I buy another gun it's because I want it. But we all have to start somewhere.


Problem is the darn things are so expensive when you add in quality ammo, magazines, and holsters.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I hear you brother!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Ruger 10/22 is extremely versatile. It can be home defense as well as bring home the bacon. Well maybe not a Wild Boar, but meat nonetheless.
AR15 is so common its almost silly not to get one now, before the stupid price hikes if Hillary wins. S&W MP is awesome for the price.
22LR is back on shelves, and can provide allot of return of investment when used in 10/22
Buy ammo every month, and before you know it you will have allot.
But, you need to train on your weapons too. And train family members


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Honestly I was far better prepared with water and food before I even approached adding firearms. The only guns I had were two that my dad left me including a hand gun and shotgun. Once I felt like food was in place and water was first I started doing some research. I also had other issues like power that I felt needed to be addressed first. We also bought a bug out location that was out of country and where we intend to move in just a year or so. There was an issue with that and firearms too but I think I have it handled. That issue (regulatory of course) limits my firearms selection a lot and I have to be very careful with what I get.

To that end I've never added a 22LR to my collection and have no 22 ammo. No gun / no ammo though I thought about it for barter purposes I don't have enough resources to have useless ammo for barter around. So I first added ammo for my hand gun and shotgun, but then with help from some people posting here I added the M1A because it filled a need. Later I added a 9mm pistol and it had to be a particular one. Most recently I bought a Colt lower that can be used with either a 5.56mm or 7.62x51 upper neither of which do I have yet but I've added ammo for both - that one is a problem for me to where I'm going and I haven't figured out how to handle that yet.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The choice will be location, as well as mission specific, in most cases, but you can't go wrong with the 4 mentioned. 9mm handgun, 12 gauge, shotgun, AR, and 22 rifle. That would be a good entry level plan and if I where to have any of those evil things in my house that would be the way I would go to begin with.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Problem is the darn things are so expensive when you add in quality ammo, magazines, and holsters.


I'm a po' boy. So I bought used, mostly.
Remington 870 12 gauge - $185 total. Yeah, you can get a Maverick for not much more, but that ain't an 870.
I bought two S&W 38 Special revolvers, a Model 10 and a Model 15, for $250 each. Excellent self defense weapons.
A Winchester 30-30, late production made by FN, cost $300 - it was that much because it was scoped.

I have more examples, but the point is you can buy quality arms used, IF you know what you are looking at, and are willing to by-pass over priced examples.

Heck, I was so poor I started out with a 12 ga single shot shotgun. Liked it so much I now own 2 more, plus two 20 ga singles, plus a .410 single. And I can fire three aimed shots with one just as fast as a pumpgun.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Yeah... location often dictates weapon choice. SOF is thinking like a soldier, RPD is thinking farmer/rancher, others are thinking like urban/suburban.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, we go within our perspectives, I believe. But priority will be based on the perspective of the person's immediate assessment of needs and purpose.
> Protecting livestock and hunting from a stronghold is different from moving to survive.


I agree 100% with that CD.

And even between individuals in the same scenario/location etc. the weapon priorities will change.

Here are my choices:

1. 12 ga. Semi Auto
2. Semi Auto Pistol
3. Semi Auto Center Fire Rifle
4. Semi Auto 22 Rifle
5. Semi Auto Carbine same caliber/mags as SA Pistol

Wifey has more of a Kiss Philosophy. We are both in exactly the situation, planning for the same scenarios. Here is how she went:

1. 12 ga. Pump
2. Revolver - Snubbie
3. Semi Auto Center Fire Rifle
4. Semi Auto 22 Rifle
5. Lever in same caliber as Revolver

While I think we can cover most situations with these 5 for each of us, they aren't enough, and they are to much at the same time.

Carrying 5 firearms plus ammo is one heck of a commitment if you are on foot with everything else you must carry.

For us; as we have to cover two very different regions due to how we live and work, it gets more complicated. Our home is in the Rocky Mountain Region, but we work in the Mid-Atlantic and Southeast mostly. Sometimes we are on the road completely. Sometimes we are at/near an extended base of operations for months at a time... Very different conditions where more choices would be nice.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm a po' boy. So I bought used, mostly.
> Remington 870 12 gauge - $185 total. Yeah, you can get a Maverick for not much more, but that ain't an 870.
> I bought two S&W 38 Special revolvers, a Model 10 and a Model 15, for $250 each. Excellent self defense weapons.
> A Winchester 30-30, late production made by FN, cost $300 - it was that much because it was scoped.
> ...


I started with a Mossberg 500, Savage 64, NEF .410 single shot that where Christmas gifts when I was a kid. My first purchase was a Hi Point C9 for just over 100 bucks including a hard case and a couple boxes of 9mm ammo. My second purchase was a Mosin Nagant again just over 100 bucks with the bayonet, tools, pouches and a couple boxes of Brown Bear ammo. Since then I've moved into the more pricier selections with a Ruger LCP which was around 300, Smith and Wesson M&P .40 full size around 500, Adams Arms Ar-15 around 500, and finally a SDVE9 around 260. I'm pretty happy with what I have at the moment, if anything I'm going to add a nice 30-06 or .308 but for now I feel like my needs are meet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Yeah... location often dictates weapon choice. SOF is thinking like a soldier, RPD is thinking farmer/rancher, others are thinking like urban/suburban.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, we go within our perspectives, I believe. But priority will be based on the perspective of the person's immediate assessment of needs and purpose.
> Protecting livestock and hunting from a stronghold is different from moving to survive.


Ahhh! But I also think like an Old Soldier, so I also have an M1 Garand and an AK47.:tango_face_wink:
You are correct - I am not planning on moving to survive.
And my circumstances are different from a city dweller. 
But I still think an individual who knows what he/she is doing can get by just fine with a Marlin or Winchester 30-30 as their center fire rifle. If need be.:vs_peace:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I started with a Mossberg 500, Savage 64, NEF .410 single shot that where Christmas gifts when I was a kid. My first purchase was a Hi Point C9 for just over 100 bucks including a hard case and a couple boxes of 9mm ammo. My second purchase was a Mosin Nagant again just over 100 bucks with the bayonet, tools, pouches and a couple boxes of Brown Bear ammo. Since then I've moved into the more pricier selections with a Ruger LCP which was around 300, Smith and Wesson M&P .40 full size around 500, Adams Arms Ar-15 around 500, and finally a SDVE9 around 260. I'm pretty happy with what I have at the moment, if anything I'm going to add a nice 30-06 or .308 but for now I feel like my needs are meet.


There is nothing wrong with what you have, they get the RPD official Seal Of Approval. (Although I have absolutely NO idea what a SDVE9 is:sad2

I use my NEF .410 as a farm tool. I like to have it handy when out working, so I put a sling on it to enable me to carry it and tools at the same time. I keep a nylon butt cuff for a rifle on it, they hold 9 spare rounds. With that and a small 22 cal revolver in my pocket I'm ready for anything from rattle snakes to rabid foxes or raccoons.
I love my little .410:vs_love:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have had the gun thing covered in every way, as stated in another thread, 

first AR was bought in 1964, long time ago and I still have it!

Today, I just add to the ammo supply.

As an example, I have a dozen 12 Gage shotguns, all but one are combat configured.

I thought I had enough ammo for an extended time factor, then revisited it, and bought 6 thousand rounds more, still not satisfied.

Yes you need to judge the situation for what to get first and it is a bitch to do.

My first bought self defense gun was an M1 carbine, second was an AUTO-5 a ex USPS job.

The third was the above AR, then an M1 Garand.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is nothing wrong with what you have, they get the RPD official Seal Of Approval. (Although I have absolutely NO idea what a SDVE9 is:sad2
> 
> I use my NEF .410 as a farm tool. I like to have it handy when out working, so I put a sling on it to enable me to carry it and tools at the same time. I keep a nylon butt cuff for a rifle on it, they hold 9 spare rounds. With that and a small 22 cal revolver in my pocket I'm ready for anything from rattle snakes to rabid foxes or raccoons.
> I love my little .410:vs_love:


SD9 VE? & SD40 VE? - Smith & Wesson

In a nutshell its the latest incarnation of the Sigma series and is pretty much a knock off of the Glock 19 except it only cost 260 well 280 with tax. Only real complaint I had was trigger is a bit heavy at 8 pounds but the more I work it the better its feeling. You can buy a trigger spring set that lightens it up for around 20. I got it as another conceal carry option and I wanted a standard capacity 9mm.

My NEF .410 was the first gun I ever owned. Even today it would be my first choice as a squirrel gun.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ahhh! But I also think like an Old Soldier, so I also have an M1 Garand and an AK47.:tango_face_wink:
> You are correct - I am not planning on moving to survive.
> And my circumstances are different from a city dweller.
> But I still think an individual who knows what he/she is doing can get by just fine with a Marlin or Winchester 30-30 as their center fire rifle. If need be.:vs_peace:


Of course you do. And it's that "old soldier" mentality that makes you feel confident with what you have available, and not "needing" the new technology. How's that go... something about the Indian, not the arrow? And let's face it, under the right circumstances, a belt fed, crew served weapon may not be enough.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

BTW, RPD...
You and my wife.....that blasted little 410 with a butt cuff....
I swear she loves it more than me....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> BTW, RPD...
> You and my wife.....that blasted little 410 with a butt cuff....
> I swear she loves it more than me....


I've also got a Mossberg 183KE with C-Lect Choke, a .410 bolt action two shot with adjustable choke.
And a Stoeger Uplander SXS double barrel .410.

Did I mention I like .410's?:tango_face_smile:
Heck, Winchester makes a 3" OOO buck round that has 5 pellets. A 12 ga OOO buck only has 8. At 15 or 20 feet, would a three pellet difference matter?
I do know that the Winchester 2 & 1/2" OOO buck load with 3 pellets will put a big rooster down with absolutely no flopping about.:vs_shocked:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've also got a Mossberg 183KE with C-Lect Choke, a .410 bolt action two shot with adjustable choke.
> And a Stoeger Uplander SXS double barrel .410.
> 
> Did I mention I like .410's?:tango_face_smile:
> ...


I've had a Remington 870 Wingmaster pump in 410 caliber for about 35 years. Good looking gun, expensive to shoot.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nessesity first then wants.
A decent utility type is more useful than a special purpose one.
Too many people get caught up in the I need a people stopper - what you need is something that can put some food on the table and do double duty for defense that is the reason a shotgun is no 1.
My opinion anyways.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> Nessesity first then wants.
> A decent utility type is more useful than a special purpose one.
> Too many people get caught up in the I need a people stopper - what you need is something that can put some food on the table and do double duty for defense that is the reason a shotgun is no 1.
> My opinion anyways.


Not to mention that it can kill anything on the planet with proper ammo.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've also got a Mossberg 183KE with C-Lect Choke, a .410 bolt action two shot with adjustable choke.
> And a Stoeger Uplander SXS double barrel .410.
> 
> Did I mention I like .410's?:tango_face_smile:
> ...


I love a 410. One of my first paid jobs was shooting starlings for a quarter a piece with an old H&R single. That was big big money back then. Once I got good enough Miss England told me I would have to start buying my own shells. I got real good then.

Sometimes first loves are the strongest.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A number of things to consider. Do you already possess any fire arm? If so how does it fit your survival plan? Location.. Urban, suburban country. Plan bugging in or bugging out? If your bugging out, your limited as to what you can take unless it is prepositioned. Pistols/revolvers are close in. Shotgun a bit more range. Rifle? are you looking down a block or are you looking at the next hill over? Is hunting for game part of your plan? Urban/Suburban things that go bang attract a disproportional amount of attention. Would and air rifle or a bow fill some of a nitch better than a 22? Maybe, maybe not. Utter reliability. If it doesn't go bang when needed most your in big trouble because you may have your life riding on it. If a part breaks or malfunctions where do you get another and can you fix it? having the same make, model and caliber weapons for you and other family/survival members makes repairs and ammo resupply much easier. Common calibers that are effective for the stated purpose. Pistol 9mm or 45 pistols, 357 magnum for revolver. Hot loads and beefed up rounds will wear out your firearms prematurely and will you find a replacement. 12 or 20 guage on a shotgun. 12 is better if you can handle it .223/5.56 or 7.62 for military rifles close in to say 100 or 200 yards. .308 or 30'06 for longer range. 

I prefer Smith and Wesson revolvers, 1911 colt/ kimber, browning high powers or glock for pistols, 870 remington or maverick 88 pump shotguns, I prefer the AK 47/sks over the m-15 and for longer range: m-1 garand, 03 springfield or 1917 enfield. Many other great fire arms that I probably just dissed but durability and availability or parts/ammo. 22s are great small game getters. ruger 10/22 are great but so are a number of older bolt and lever action ones. 22 pistol is a real nitch item. Be sure you have use for it.


----------



## jchavasu (Aug 13, 2016)

I can't argue with any of your choices. The only caveat I have is that if hunting is not definitely expected I would go with a center fire rifle first. I think the shotgun is great since it does double duty for both hunting and defense but it would not be my first choice for defense, so if my expected use was more defense than I would go rifle first.

That said all of your choices are great in my book. I have a family of four. Each person has an AR and a Glock. The Glocks are all in the same caliber. Add to that a shotgun, a .30-06 and either two .22 breakdown rifles or a breakdown .22 and another shotgun. I don't expect a bug out situation, but that is how my family would be armed if we did.


Sent from somewhere never to be revealed using an ancient alien device...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Notold63 Great thread!:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I based my choices on ammo caliber. 22LR.,22magnum, .32acp, .380, 9mm makarov, 9mm, .38 special.357 magnum,.40, .45, 50AE, 5.56, 300 blackout, 762x39, 308, 762x54R. 410 and 12 gauge. 

I believe all the above calibers are common and the likely Calibers that I would see in the field during SHTF so I based my weapons purchase on ammo availability.

For the actual weapons I keep Rifles(bolt and semi), pistols, revolvers, pump shotgun, and SBR's and other NFA stuff. I'm trying to cover all of what I think I might need during hard times.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> I based my choices on ammo caliber. 22LR.,22magnum, .32acp, .380, 9mm makarov, 9mm, .38 special.357 magnum,.40, .45, 50AE, 5.56, 762x39, 308, 762x54R. 410 and 12 gauge.
> 
> I believe all the above calibers are common and the likely Calibers that I would see in the field during SHTF so I based my weapons purchase on ammo availability.


Ya forgot 30.06


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Ya forgot 30.06


I don't have an '06 yet. I would love to get a remmy 700 BDL, a classic American hunting rifle. And a Grand or a Springfield 03. But they are expensive and hard to find.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

1.M4
2.12 gauge pump.
3. Glock 22 or comparable service model .40 or .357sig with a conversion barrel to 9mm (glocks, smith & wessons, etc).
4. Bolt action centerfire rifle chambered in something 6.5mm or larger in a somewhat common round. (Could you go with 6.8 SPC???? Sure who am I to limit you...but could I interest you in a .270 Winchester? Or perhaps a .30-06 cartridge?) Something a little more stable at a distance. A little more punch than the AR. AR is officially my favorite rifle. And firearm. But I am not going to pretend she can do things at distance that my larger center fires can do. 
5 Bolt action .22LR. because of it's versatility. A suppressor would be nice, but we aren't allowed those fun things here in my blue commune.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

The premise of the thread is that there might be long periods of time before the purchase of a firearm, so what is the first firearm you buy, knowing that it would be your only firearm for a long time, then which firearm you next want to add knowing that it will be a long time before the next one. What someone chooses will depend on the individual and where they live. 

I am one of those people who likes guns and already owned several pistols, rifles, and shotguns. It pretty much depended on what I used and what Interested me. It was much later before I started concentrating on concealed carry and on prepping. Fortunately for me I already had most of the firearms I believed I would need so it didn't take a huge chunk out of my budget. I have spent more on ammo then firearms. 

Just starting out can take a big percentage of your budget and can take years to get to where you want be. I guess the point I am trying to make is not to let it frustrate you and carefully consider each purchase.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

First I would think is personal protection. That would mean a pistol or revolver. Second is extending that range to say 35 yards. Shotgun which is also useful on small game. Now let's go 100 yards think ar 15 or ak 47 could also take game that is deer sized. In that order. 22lr is awesome for small game too. I would then start thinking long range last. Just my reasoning. Depending on your survival plan, location and other factors priorities could varry. I would imaging if one were alone one the parrie a bolt action 30'06 would be of more use than an ak 47. And likely the opposite in suburbia.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Notold63 said:


> Just starting out can take a big percentage of your budget and can take years to get to where you want be. I guess the point I am trying to make is not to let it frustrate you and carefully consider each purchase.


Once you figure out what you want, look for a sale both online and at your local shop. They all go on sale at one time or another. This is one way to help with the budget


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> First I would think is personal protection. That would mean a pistol or revolver. Second is extending that range to say 35 yards. Shotgun which is also useful on small game. Now let's go 100 yards think ar 15 or ak 47 could also take game that is deer sized. In that order. 22lr is awesome for small game too. I would then start thinking long range last. Just my reasoning. Depending on your survival plan, location and other factors priorities could varry. I would imaging if one were alone one the parrie a bolt action 30'06 would be of more use than an ak 47. And likely the opposite in suburbia.


Using that reasoning why not just jump to the AR or AK as a 1st purchase and cover all of the distances with the 1st purchase?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is nothing wrong with what you have, they get the RPD official Seal Of Approval. (Although I have absolutely NO idea what a SDVE9 is:sad2
> 
> I use my NEF .410 as a farm tool. I like to have it handy when out working, so I put a sling on it to enable me to carry it and tools at the same time. I keep a nylon butt cuff for a rifle on it, they hold 9 spare rounds. With that and a small 22 cal revolver in my pocket I'm ready for anything from rattle snakes to rabid foxes or raccoons.
> I love my little .410:vs_love:


Funny story.

This morning I went over to my dads to pick up some of my stuff to move to my new house. Among those items was my NEF shotgun and something I had forgotten about, a Traditions .50cal Percussion Muzzle loader. There was some slight surface rust on both of them but I put a fresh coat of oil on them and ran a brush and a few oil patches through the barrels. Now I've gotta go get some stuff for muzzle loading lol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

12ga pump 3" rifled and mod/full barrels (ithaca 37 Rem 870 Mossberg 500)

308 rifle magazine fed (M1A FN HK or AR10)

22LR rifle semi ( browning take down or ruger 10/22)

45 ACP or 44 mag ( M1911 or M29)

22 LR semi pistol (colt or browning)

Bolt rifle w/quality scope (308 30-06 300 Win mag)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Using that reasoning why not just jump to the AR or AK as a 1st purchase and cover all of the distances with the 1st purchase?


Ever try to use an ak or an ar in a house clearing drill? Hand gun is way easier and can be carried on your person but tucked away in public. Up close nothing is as devastating as a shotgun with buckshot00. If you only select one tool, there will be a number of jobs it will not do well. If all you have is a hammer the everything had best be a nail.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Ever try to use an ak or an ar in a house clearing drill? Hand gun is way easier and can be carried on your person but tucked away in public. Up close nothing is as devastating as a shotgun with buckshot00. If you only select on tool, there will be a number of jobs it will not do well. If all you have is a hammer the everything had best be a nail.


Yes, I have, in several felony entries.

Used an M-4 FA and an 18" Ithaca 12 gage.

My Thompson sub machinegun with the stock off works better, went with it for all others.

Carried a 1911 as backup.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> SD9 VE? & SD40 VE? - Smith & Wesson
> 
> In a nutshell its the latest incarnation of the Sigma series and is pretty much a knock off of the Glock 19 except it only cost 260 well 280 with tax. Only real complaint I had was trigger is a bit heavy at 8 pounds but the more I work it the better its feeling. You can buy a trigger spring set that lightens it up for around 20. I got it as another conceal carry option and I wanted a standard capacity 9mm.
> 
> My NEF .410 was the first gun I ever owned. Even today it would be my first choice as a squirrel gun.


 @rice paddy daddy

I'll help you out my good friend...the Smith & Wesson SD9 VE is the first thing that an uninvited intruder will hear/feel should they be stupid enough to enter Casa de Slippy with ill intent while Slippy happens to be lounging in a particular chair near a particular end table...:tango_face_grin:

View attachment 25634


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This prioritizing crap hurts my head ...... too many complicated decisions. Just start buying in pairs or triplets and get it over with will ya?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> 12ga pump 3" rifled and mod/full barrels (ithaca 37 Rem 870 Mossberg 500)
> 
> 308 rifle magazine fed (M1A FN HK or AR10)
> 
> ...


You read off part of my inventory list.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, I have, in several felony entries.
> 
> Used an M-4 FA and an 18" Ithaca 12 gage.
> 
> ...


SOCOM42, I have a few practice runs under the watchful eyes of professional instructors. The real thing trumps practice IMHO. For a home owner, what would you recommend as firearm of choice and why? I was exposed to the school of thought that a pistol gives you better weapon retention around corners and a free hand for children, pets, doors, and so on. Are the long arms preferred for firepower? And does that trump short comings with agility, Manoverability? I would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @rice paddy daddy
> 
> I'll help you out my good friend...the Smith & Wesson SD9 VE is the first thing that an uninvited intruder will hear/feel should they be stupid enough to enter Casa de Slippy with ill intent while Slippy happens to be lounging in a particular chair near a particular end table...:tango_face_grin:
> 
> View attachment 25634


Being old school, as I am wont to be, immediately adjacent to my recliner is my desk. Even with the foot rest up, as it is at this very moment, the top left drawer is 4" from my outstretched hand. Leaning forward ever so slightly, I can pull open the drawer and withdraw my Colt Police Positive Special (3rd generation, circa 1972) loaded with six Hornady 158 grain hollow point 38 Specials.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> SOCOM42, I have a few practice runs under the watchful eyes of professional instructors. The real thing trumps practice IMHO. For a home owner, what would you recommend as firearm of choice and why? I was exposed to the school of thought that a pistol gives you better weapon retention around corners and a free hand for children, pets, doors, and so on. Are the long arms preferred for firepower? And does that trump short comings with agility, Manoverability? I would like to hear your opinion.


This is difficult, as there is no boilerplate answer.
I will give you my viewpoints though.
First, understand breaching a door with a no knock is altogether different from defending a home.
Reason for raid and possible resistance threat level played some part in weapon selection.

I used the Thompson for three reasons, 
#1 everybody knows what t is and it has a tremendous intimidation factor.
#2, knockdown power, 10 or 12 rounds in a second has a tremendous impact 
(I do not want to hear from some GD technogeek on the cyclic rate vs. my statement, if you don't shoot them, used them in a firefight, shut up).
#3, The gun is quite short, about 20 inches in length, reasonable for close quarters.
In room clearing, the Thompson was referred to as the original broom.
I carried five spare 30 round mags for it with me.
As the backup, I carried a 1911 with two spare mags, all the ammo was ball.

Now for your position, there are many factors.
First on is how big is the house, is it a thief magnet (large, Luxurious)?
A small cape style, a handgun, high cap, 9mm, laser and night sights in general will suffice.
What is the probable threat , gang related home invasion or just a random burglar?
In a bigger house an m4 would do the trick kept at short guard.

M-4's and MP-5's are employed for better target engagement, less shooter error, better point and shoot.
A high stress zero dark thirty invasion can throw you off so far when half asleep you will be lucky to hit the interior of the room.
If your bedrooms are on a second floor, deny access to the floor from a concealed position.
Don't go after them, make them come to you.
If using a shotgun or a carbine, a short guard position is good for corners.
Even with a handgun, keep it by your side when entering another area that limits your peripheral vision.
You mention kids, if you have to handle them, get them prone on the floor.
My kid has a Inland M1 para carbine by her bed for such an event.

I hope this gives you some insight, ask others if needed.

Again it is difficult with knowing the floor plan, location and your reactive ability level.

-Not that it matters, it took over an hour to type this out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Being old school, as I am wont to be, immediately adjacent to my recliner is my desk. Even with the foot rest up, as it is at this very moment, the top left drawer is 4" from my outstretched hand. Leaning forward ever so slightly, I can pull open the drawer and withdraw my Colt Police Positive Special (3rd generation, circa 1972) loaded with six Hornady 158 grain hollow point 38 Specials.:tango_face_smile:


As it should be my friend, As it should be!

Funny side story;

The other day I walked into our bedroom and noticed that there were some Hornady Critical Defense 100 gr ftx 38 sp laying on Mrs S's bedside table.

I asked her why? She put down her book and replied, "I replaced them with some of the MagTech +P 125 gr JHP that you had in your drawer.

I might have had a tear in my eye for just a minute...Good girl!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> @rice paddy daddy
> 
> I'll help you out my good friend...the Smith & Wesson SD9 VE is the first thing that an uninvited intruder will hear/feel should they be stupid enough to enter Casa de Slippy with ill intent while Slippy happens to be lounging in a particular chair near a particular end table...:tango_face_grin:
> 
> View attachment 25634


Interesting furniture but I'm disappointed. I don't see a pike holder anywhere.

I guess what I would grab depends on where I'm at in the house but my first choice would be a .40 loaded with Winchester Ranger 180 grain bonded hollowpoints or a good old fashioned Mossberg 500 with high brass 00 buck


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Interesting furniture but I'm disappointed. I don't see a pike holder anywhere.
> 
> I guess what I would grab depends on where I'm at in the house but my first choice would be a .40 loaded with Winchester Ranger 180 grain bonded hollowpoints or a good old fashioned Mossberg 500 with high brass 00 buck


One of many. Depends on where I be! :vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Interesting furniture but I'm disappointed. I don't see a pike holder anywhere.
> 
> I guess what I would grab depends on where I'm at in the house but my first choice would be a .40 loaded with Winchester Ranger 180 grain bonded hollowpoints or a good old fashioned Mossberg 500 with high brass 00 buck


And, yes, there be Pikes...this I shit you not...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> This is difficult, as there is no boilerplate answer.
> I will give you my viewpoints though.
> First, understand breaching a door with a no knock is altogether different from defending a home.
> Reason for raid and possible resistance threat level played some part in weapon selection.
> ...


Appreciate the insight. the training I had (sparse) was from gunsight (AZ) and front sight(NV). The information may have been slanted because they were handgun classes. I think its time to take a shotgun class. I bet the Thompson was awesome. I paid to fire one in Las Vegas.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Appreciate the insight. the training I had (sparse) was from gunsight (AZ) and front sight(NV). The information may have been slanted because they were handgun classes. I think its time to take a shotgun class. I bet the Thompson was awesome. I paid to fire one in Las Vegas.


The Thompson is mine, have owned it for over 30 years, no Cutts on it either..

One of my SD shotguns is an 18" Ithaca, 5 shot, ex prison gun, Parkerized with a front night sight and a 5 shot with a side saddle with 5 extra 00 buck.

Not very big, light weight and can move fast.

A shotgun class would do you good, always good to have options.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

For home defense, I will go with a shotgun. I don't believe that it can be beat. Just like someone stated before, it's a quick way to stop an intruder. Plus, you can't beat the price, stopping power, versatility and reliability of a pump. If I could only buy one, this would be it.

I live in the suburbs so I won't have much use for the range of the 308 but it's there if I need to disable a vehicle or shoot through some cover. 

I also have a hand gun for everyone in the home so that we can be armed while walking around doing our daily chores or what not.

If I need to bug out, I will have a rifle and handgun for everyone. Our calibers will not match but I look at it as a plus. If I happen to find some ammo along the way I have better chances of finding use for it.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Slippy said:


> And, yes, there be Pikes...this I shit you not...


I have an 03-A3 with it's 2 ft bayonet attached in a stand, would that count?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> One of many. Depends on where I be! :vs_wave:


Well if they get in the house they're going to have to get past 7 pounds of furry hell that is my chihuahua before they get to me. That little dog can be mean as hell with strangers.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

In the US, a 12GA, 9mm pistol and AR are tough to beat on many levels - not the least of which are commonality and availability. As for a .22 handgun, after the core purchases are made, you just can't beat a revolver for reliability and versatility. Shorts, longs and long rifles all go bang.


----------

